# MatLab, ElGato, OBS streamsetup



## ackermiv (Feb 25, 2016)

Im trying to analyze my Pictures with MatLab while streaming.

there are 3 main ideas how I get the data into MatLab.
aquire the data from a second ElGato:
Problem: Matlab doesn't recognize ElGato as videodevice (image aquisition hardware)
Problem: needs 2 ElGato

aquire the data between elgato and OBS:
Problem: ElGato Driver claims exclusive use of
Problem: no idea how

aquire the data from the RTMP stream:
Problem: Matlab doesn't support RTMP(at least i cant find anything thats sais differently)
Problem: how do i read an RTMP stream?

any other approaches are welcome too.


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 25, 2016)

Can MatLab read from an FLV file? Maybe you can set it to read from the FLV that you write to your hard drive as you stream?


----------



## ackermiv (Feb 25, 2016)

i'm afraid FVL isnt supported. supported are:

All Platforms

AVI, including uncompressed, indexed, grayscale, and Motion JPEG-encoded video (.avi)
Motion JPEG 2000 (.mj2)

All Windows®

MPEG-1 (.mpg)
Windows Media® Video (.wmv, .asf, .asx)
Any format supported by Microsoft® DirectShow®

Windows 7 or later

MPEG-4, including H.264 encoded video (.mp4, .m4v)
Apple QuickTime Movie (.mov)
Any format supported by Microsoft Media Foundation

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
are there options to save the videos in a different format?


----------

